# White spot on harlequin rasboras lip..?



## rlrhino (May 28, 2012)

On one of my new harlequin rasboras, there is a white spot on the lower lip. He does not seem affected by it at all. I've been reading online about harlequin rasboras having a speck on their lip and it seems to be kind of common. Anybody else have the same experience? Also, one of my harlequin rasboras is mean to the other HRs and wants the middle of the tank all to him/herself. He/she is constantly chasing the other fish away... One of the fish is so scared he just swims in the corner in the same place... help?!


----------



## rlrhino (May 28, 2012)

now one has a bigger eye than the other and isn't eating... help?!? anybody...


----------



## rlrhino (May 28, 2012)

well... luckily the white spot disappeared but the fish with one eye bigger than the other disappeared... if anyone really cares, considering the number of responses I've gotten...


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

sorry no-one helped!If your other resbora is missing ;search him out.An unfound dead fish could foul your tank or still spread desease.I think rasboras are better in schools of at least 4-5.Unless a fish is specifically aggressive towards its own kind(not rasbora)they may still be aggressive towards "their own" unless there's enough to spread out the beatings.If you still want more than one rasbora try getting a total of 4-5 and make sure there is cover(plants ,sticks ,rocks) to hide and block line of sight should one become target again.


----------



## rlrhino (May 28, 2012)

thanks for actually responding to me! at least someone cares... but I ended up finding the harlequin rasboras skeleton last night. I'm assuming my snail got to him and maybe my shrimp too? so now I have 4 and the aggression has gotten worse. they are all separate from each other in the tank. I have plants and rocks and a little building that they can swim throughout... I just don't know what to do. maybe I'll get 2/3 more but I'm not sure


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

I have my rasboras in a group of 8 and they seem to do well with no aggression towards each other, other than the occasional playful chase. 

One of mine had the white lip you mentioned before, it turned out to be cottonmouth and it was an intense battle.

I am sorry to hear that your fish died.


----------



## rlrhino (May 28, 2012)

the fish with a white spot was found dead the next day, stuck to the filter intake, with my ghost shrimp eating his stomach... 3 left.


----------



## rlrhino (May 28, 2012)

btw the aggression has been greatly reduced! tgats the only good news right now...


----------

